# Carriage Clocks



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

I think this may be one of the very few clock forums around. It's too bad that mechanical clocks haven't picked up the same momentum that mechanical watches have.

A particular favorite of mine are Carriage Clocks, a type of clock that spans the gap between clocks and watches. Unfortunately one of the last authentic manufacturers, L'Epee (F.Gluck, in the UK) sold the brand to Swiza of Switzerland, and it's a very good question where it will go from here. They already have a brand, Matthew Norman, and very unfortunately, the world is not a big enough place for two Carriage clock brands, given the difficulty any clock manufacturer has now a days of selling mechanical clocks.

I just finished repairing (just a standard overhaul) two L'Epee carriage clocks. they are well made items, and I hope the brand continues.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

There are two other forums that have a clock section.
http://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/9886029761
http://mb.nawcc.org/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## Ivan Melbourne (Apr 29, 2006)

Somewhere else said:


> I think this may be one of the very few clock forums around. It's too bad that mechanical clocks haven't picked up the same momentum that mechanical watches have.
> 
> I too am a great fan of L'Epee ...had many over the years. They have a great history
> I only have two now
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

You'll find a bit of information here (in french... nobody's perfect :-d ):

http://forumamontres.forumactif.com...ier-pendules-de-voyage-1ere-partie-t31616.htm

2nd part:
http://forumamontres.forumactif.com...ee-pendules-d-officier-2eme-partie-t31617.htm

3rd part:
http://forumamontres.forumactif.com...dules-de-voyage-3eme-partie-et-fin-t31618.htm
http://forumamontres.forumactif.com...ier-pendules-de-voyage-1ere-partie-t31616.htm


----------

